# Dead bugs coming from fireplace?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have agriculture around you? We have tiny rice weevil beetles 
in the heat, but, they're alive.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Most of the members here are North American based, so we often are unable to help with problems from further afield. My research leads me to suspect that you're seeing "biscuit beetles". There is an explanation in the link why they might be coming from your fireplace.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Maybe you have something that died in the flue?
Got a screened cap on the chimney?

HTH...Don.


----------

